# collet holder



## chuckorlando (Apr 2, 2014)

This is our latest school project. It's more or less 3 tines that fit in the end of a 5c or r8 collet for holding it. Then the handle. 

First I got some round stock. Faced it, center drilled it, then a through hole, and then the counter bore for the socket head. Then i did a second counter bore that was the ID of the tines.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 2, 2014)

Then I had to make a jig for cutting the tines. I took some alum and squared it up. Took it to the lathe and set it up in the 4 jaw. Drilled the through hole to be taped later. Used the through hole to counter bore it it a boring bar. Then I taped it the same that the handle will later be

Then back to the mill to drill the 3 holes. Of coarse we had to do the trig to locate the holes. Screwed the part in the jig. Flipped it over and drilled 2 holes, screwed my part in and drilled the last hole.

Took it apart and put in my roll pin. Then just used a end mill to cut bot sides of the slot, rotate one hole and repeat, rotate the last time and repeat.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 2, 2014)

Then onto the handle. All the lathes were taken at school so I cut a chunk of alum and brought it home. I faced it flipped it, faced it, spot drilled it, then put a dead center in. Then turned it down to the largest size which would be both ends. Then i cut a recess at both ends leaving more meat on the butt. Then turned between the recess down about .150, and rounded the butt, parted it, flipped it around, drilled and tapped and rounded the nose a little. Then into the indexer to cut 8 flutes between the recesses 








- - - Updated - - -

last ones


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 3, 2014)

Lookin good.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks you Bill. I'm gonna make another one, little faster, little cleaner, lessons learned.


----------

